
Show HN: Algomatic – An Artificial Intelligence Trading Platform - s-hood
Algomatic is a code-free platform where you can design and test AI and quantitative trading strategies. We&#x27;re just getting started and would love some early feedback. What&#x27;s stopping you from using this now? Check it out here: algomatic.co
======
sorabb
Can you explain how this is different from backtesting on Finviz?

~~~
s-hood
The primary value add over platforms like FinViz is the ability to use machine
learning models on top of standard and customisable quantitative algorithms.

